# 1) I hate MLMs; 2) I signed up to drive for Tryp; and 3) I am not a hypocrite.



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Very good article. Very informative. Also thank you for supplying your referral code.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

You’re facing a steep uphill battle based on the HOPE that an unproven new company might be better than Uber and Lyft even though they don’t currently have an app. 

It sounds like a recipe for disaster.

I wish you good luck.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

This is a very informative post. However, I am VERY wary of forking over $200 to a company that does not have a working app yet.

https://behindmlm.com/mlm-reviews/tryp-review-ridesharing-pyramid-scheme-with-illegal-stock-options/


----------



## Xeverrer (Jan 31, 2017)

Lol this is a joke.... yikes. So many objections to go over, so little time. 

disaster.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I would be more concerned about paying $$$ to some company for a service they cant provide from customers they dont have...


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

There is a barrier to enter but it is not high enough to prevent oversaturation, Not to mention Tryp needs to convert some Uber and Lyft passengers over first. 

Also here is the real flaw that is fundamental and very realistic why Tryp will fail: Uber and Lyft are already selling rides at or below actual cost, And they can barely keep their boats afloat with that 25-50% commission. If Tryp wants to go lower while charging even less commission, How do they get enough money to operate the company?


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 4, 2018)

rule of thumb. you get a job to get payed. any company that tells you pay to get a job, just run the other way.....


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Jack Straw said:


> rule of thumb. you get a job to get payed. any company that tells *you pay* to get a job, just run the other way.....


From Section 4.4 of my Uber driver contract:



> In consideration of Company's provision of the Driver App and the Uber Services for your use and benefit hereunder, *you *agree to *pay* Company a service fee


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> From Section 4.4 of my Uber driver contract:


I think what the above poster is saying, is that you need to pay to be considered for employment.

Imagine going to an interview with your resume, and the employer makes you hand over $250 in addition to the resume, just to be interviewed. That is what IMO the above poster is saying.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Solid 5 said:


> I think what the above poster is saying, is that you need to pay to be considered for employment.
> 
> Imagine going to an interview with your resume, and the employer makes you hand over $250 in addition to the resume, just to be interviewed. That is what IMO the above poster is saying.


Neither Uber, nor Lyft, nor Tryp employ drivers. They offer ride brokering services to riders and drivers. Riders pay booking fees to book rides. Drivers pay service fees to be matched to riders. Both are customers of the brokering service.

The only difference between Uber/Lyft and Tryp is that drivers for Tryp get a bulk rate on service fees.

A good business owner understands that. Someone looking for employment wouldn't get it.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> Neither Uber, nor Lyft, nor Tryp employ drivers. They offer ride brokering services to riders and drivers. Riders pay booking fees to book rides. Drivers pay service fees to be matched to riders. Both are customers of the brokering service.
> 
> The only difference between Uber/Lyft and Tryp is that *drivers for Tryp* get a bulk rate on service fees.
> 
> A good business owner understands that. Someone looking for employment wouldn't get it.


Correct me if I am wrong, but is this service even off the ground? As I understand it, they don't even have a working app yet?

Have you started to accept ride requests yet? Has anyone?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Solid 5 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but is this service even off the ground? As I understand it, they don't even have a working app yet?
> 
> Have you started to accept ride requests yet? Has anyone?


Like any business that is preparing to open, it's recruiting workers before the open. To be frank, it doesn't make any sense to me why some people have an issue with this. Does a restaurant under construction with a "now hiring" sign on it bother people this much too?

The app is supposed to enter Beta testing in February. And again, it doesn't make any sense to me why some people have an issue with this either. I could do a goggle search for "white lable rideshare app" and have at least a half a dozen companies on my results that are offering a ready to go rideshare app for both riders and drivers that just needs my own branding on it. In fact, I'm kind of expecting that's all they did. There's really no need for them to build one from scratch, unless none of those companies were willing to cut them a deal.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> Like any business that is preparing to open, it's recruiting workers before the open. *To be frank, it doesn't make any sense to me why some people have an issue with this*. Does a restaurant under construction with a "now hiring" sign on it bother people this much too?
> 
> The app is supposed to enter Beta testing in February. And again, it doesn't make any sense to me why some people have an issue with this either. I could do a goggle search for "white lable rideshare app" and have at least a half a dozen companies on my results that are offering a ready to go rideshare app for both riders and drivers that just needs my own branding on it. In fact, I'm kind of expecting that's all they did. There's really no need for them to build one from scratch, unless none of those companies were willing to cut them a deal.


Look, I wish you well. I just have a serious trust issue with forking over money to a company that is far from secure to have the "chance" to work for them. It simply and honestly sounds like a pyramid-type issue. I hope it works for you, I truly do. IMO I am HIGHLY skeptical.

And to use your restaurant comparison........many years ago, I walked out of a job, and on my way home I went past a restaurant (chain-style) that was halfway finished erecting the building, and there was a camper (literally) in the parking lot which was mostly gravel, with a "Now Hiring" sign. I went home, changed clothes into something nicer, went to the library and printed off my resume, drove over there..........and did not have to pay $250 to have the chance to become employed.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Solid 5 said:


> Look, I wish you well. I just have a serious trust issue with forking over money to a company that is far from secure to have the "chance" to work for them. It simply and honestly sounds like a pyramid-type issue. I hope it works for you, I truly do. IMO I am HIGHLY skeptical.
> 
> And to use your restaurant comparison........many years ago, I walked out of a job, and on my way home I went past a restaurant (chain-style) that was halfway finished erecting the building, and there was a camper (literally) in the parking lot which was mostly gravel, with a "Now Hiring" sign. I went home, changed clothes into something nicer, went to the library and printed off my resume, drove over there..........and did not have to pay $250 to have the chance to become employed.


No problem. I wish you well. Like the major point I made in the article, the more reasons there are for drivers to NOT drive for Tryp, the better that makes it for those that do.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

This is not a thread- it's an advertisement!

Multi level marketing. The only thing they promise is to cash your dues check. Even Amway was more honest than that.

Let's look at that $200 monthly fee. I drive Uber full time, and it takes me a solid seven 12-hr days before Uber makes that from me. In return, Uber provides me with dispatch service, cashier service, and buys insurance. Tryp provides none of that. Such a deal. 

Perpetual earnings? Only by exploiting those who came last to the party. Just like any other pyramid scheme. There- I said it! Tryp is an illegal pyramid scheme.

If I want to work both ends of the deal, I'll buy Uber stock.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> This is not a thread- it's an advertisement!
> 
> Multi level marketing. The only thing they promise is to cash your dues check. Even Amway was more honest than that.
> 
> ...


So after 84 hours driving for Uber, you only made $600?

For every $4 a driver earns for base rates, mileage rates and time rates, Uber takes back $1 for service fees, leaving the driver with $3.00 (unless the driver is grandfathered to the 80% like I am, which make it $1 for every $5).

Uber hides this fact by just showing the driver 75% of the rates they make on the fare when the driver views the "Trip Details". So they don't even see the details of it happening. Uber then uses the "service fee" line in the fare details as the place to adjust the fare if 1) they raped the passenger by charging them far more than the rates would have cost the customer; or 2) they discounted the fare for the customer. So the "service fee" line in the fare details does not reflect what Uber is charging drivers. It's always $1 for every $3 the driver ends up with (or $1 for every $4 for grandfathered drivers).

If it takes you a solid seven 12-hr days before Uber takes $200 from you, then you made $600 driving for Uber in that 84 hours ($200 times 3 is $600).

And for your claims, they are obviously hyperbole... and wrong.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

My claims were wrong? Please explain.

Does not Tryp charge the driver a weekly fee, a few not reflected by the fares you collect?

Does not Tryp have the driver collect the fare? How else can the driver collect the entire fare? Who takes the loss if the charge is later declined?

Does not Tryp promise continuing payments linked to referrals - both passenger and driver - you bring into the system? That's a basic part of every pyramid scheme.

Does Trip provide insurance, or not?

Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> My claims were wrong? Please explain.
> 
> Does not Tryp charge the driver a weekly fee, a few not reflected by the fares you collect?


The claims I was referring to were where you said "dispatch service, cashier service, and buys insurance" aren't provided by Tryp. I'll get to those in a minute, but let me address Tryp charging the driver.

Uber, Lyft and Tryp all charge the driver service fees.

Uber and Lyft do it as a "pay as you go" model.

Tryp does it as an "all you can eat" model.

To say you don't like Tryp's model is like saying you don't like Old Country Buffet because they make you pay $15 BEFORE you start eating. And that you prefer to go to Applebees because they don't make you pay until AFTER you're done.... but yet you pay Applebees $25... and ate less food.

Tryp's model is a bulk pricing for service fees. That doesn't mean everyone should like it. Not everyone likes "all you can eat buffets". But it works better for some people. Maybe not you though. And that's fine.



> Does not Tryp have the driver collect the fare? How else can the driver collect the entire fare? Who takes the loss if the charge is later declined?


Each Tryp driver will have their own merchant account. When a rider requests a ride, the app requests an approval to charge the riders credit card the amount of the ride request. If it's denied, the ride request isn't even assigned to the driver. They never even saw it. When a driver gets a request, there is already an approval on the riders credit card for a ride. The app automatically charges the riders card at the end ride using the approval code they already had. If it's a different amount than what was previously approved, that's not a problem as long as it's not a drastically different amount. So declines are not anything drivers will even see, let alone deal with.

What drivers will have to deal with is charge backs. And the fact that now drivers have to deal with this is a GOOD THING!!!

A charge back is when a rider dispute the charge. When Uber and Lyft first started, Uber and Lyft would get these charge backs and would automatically take the riders side of the story, refund the charge and remove the amount from the drivers earnings. I remember those days well, as they tried it with me once. Why Uber and Lyft always take the riders story, even when it's BS, because they don't want to lose that customer. The merchant bank doesn't require those with merchant accounts to refund charges anytime they are disputed. What they want is evidence that the goods and services were delivered. Send them that, and they'll tell the card holder that their request for a charge back was denied. But again, Uber and Lyft don't do that because the customer won't come back.

But now that the decision of whether or not to grant a charge back is on the hands of the driver, Tryp can't make that decision for us. It's ours. All the driver does is send the merchant bank the evidence that the customer received the service. The merchant bank then denies the charge back and the customer never uses Tryp again as a result.... HOORAY!!!!

That said, if the merchant bank sends a charge back request to a driver, and does not get a response. By default they award the charge back to the card holder. If a driver gets a history of this happening at a certain percentage of their fares, then the merchant cancels their merchant account.

So this is one risk Tryp drivers will have that Uber and Lyft drivers don't. But overall the positives outweigh the negatives.

In addition, drivers with bad credit won't be denied being a driver for Tryp because Tryp has an agreement with the merchant bank that basically make Tryp responsible for any default the may do on merchant account so that the bank takes no risk. Tryp takes the risk on that driver with bad credit. If a bunch of charge backs come in, and there's no revenue coming in for the merchant bank to keep to cover the chargebacks, then Tryp has to pay that difference to the merchant bank when that merchant account for the driver gets closed.



> Does not Tryp promise continuing payments linked to referrals - both passenger and driver - you bring into the system? That's a basic part of every pyramid scheme.


Like I said in the article, Tryp Influencers are MLM sales reps. If you don't like MLMs, don't upgrade to Influencer.

As a Tryp driver, you are no more part of an MLM than you would be if you bought Avon products, Tupperware products or Pampered Chef products at a party your friend hosted. They are part of an MLM... but you, the driver, are the customer.

Drivers are customers of Tryp, just like riders are customers of Tryp. Rideshare companies like Uber, Lyft and Tryp are brokering services. Riders pay booking fees to request rides, and drivers pay service fees to be matched to ride requests. Uber, Lyft and Tryp brokers those two types of customers together.

The only difference between being a driver customer of Tryp, and a driver customer of Uber/Lyft, is how often and how much you pay service fees. In Tryp, it's only once a month and always $199. With Uber/Lyft it is paid on every ride, and always $1 for every $3 you end up with ($1 for every $4 for drivers grandfathered to 80%).



> Does Trip provide insurance, or not?


Yes.

I don't know where this rumor started, but I've heard like half a dozen times in the past week that they won't. That's a rumor and not true.

Tryp has to provide insurance... *BY LAW!!!!*

Here is the Ohio Revised Code for Transportation Network Companies (TNC) like Uber, Lyft and Tryp. Scroll down and you will see the law requiers TNCs to have insurance covering the rides and how much coverage they need to have: http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/3942

I'm using Ohio as an example here because as you can see here, Ohio has approved Tryp's application for a TNC permit. Scroll to the bottom to see Tryp's permit #: https://www.puco.ohio.gov/industry-information/industry-topics/transportation-network-company-list/

Most (but not all) of the new rideshare laws passed since Uber and Lyft have arrived require the companies to provide insurance just like Ohio's does. The government responsible for enforcing those laws has the responsibility of only permitting companies that have agreed to comply with those laws.

Here's another example of a state that has approved Tryp. Arizona: https://www.azdot.gov/docs/default-...for-hire/vfh-valid-permits-tnc.pdf?sfvrsn=266

Now having said all that. Can you provide me one piece of evidence that Tryp is going to operate without insurance covering the rides? Because those spreading this rumor are accusing Tryp of committing a crime. I would hope such an accusation has some evidence to back it up.



> Inquiring minds want to know


Right back at ya!


----------



## nachoman (Aug 31, 2017)

A few weeks ago I picked up someone here is Dallas who supposedly worked for the company and they were trying to sell it on my pretty hard. As soon as they mentioned the 200 bucks I would have to pay them every month my BS sensors went off. I am not going to pay 200 bucks a month for the privilege to work when they don't have an app or a customer base.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

nachoman said:


> A few weeks ago I picked up someone here is Dallas who supposedly worked for the company and they were trying to sell it on my pretty hard. As soon as they mentioned the 200 bucks I would have to pay them every month my BS sensors went off. I am not going to pay 200 bucks a month for the privilege to work when they don't have an app or a customer base.


That is my whole issue. If the company was already out there, I would consider it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Solid 5 said:


> That is my whole issue. If the company was already out there, I would consider it.


That's definitely a good reason to wait. In fact, that's pretty much what's happening everywhere.

We just crossed the 13000 mark of signups today. The vast majority of them are drivers, and the vast majority of them have NOT paid to upgrade their account to driver. When someone signs up, the default to a rider, which is free. They can then upgrade to driver at any time. And anyone you referred while being a rider is linked to you as long as they don't upgrade to driver before you do.

So they are signing up because they know other drivers and are signing them up. When the company launches, they'll all upgrade and by then most of them will have three referred drivers, and drive for free.

It's the ones that wait that won't be able to find three drivers.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> That's definitely a good reason to wait. In fact, that's pretty much what's happening everywhere.
> 
> We just crossed the 13000 mark of signups today. The vast majority of them are drivers, and the vast majority of them have NOT paid to upgrade their account to driver. When someone signs up, the default to a rider, which is free. They can then upgrade to driver at any time. And anyone you referred while being a rider is linked to you as long as they don't upgrade to driver before you do.
> 
> ...


How do you know 13,000 drivers have signed up?


----------



## nachoman (Aug 31, 2017)

goneubering said:


> How do you know 13,000 drivers have signed up?


He said "we." It sounds like he is an employee.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> That's definitely a good reason to wait. In fact, that's pretty much what's happening everywhere.
> 
> We just crossed the 13000 mark of signups today. The vast majority of them are drivers, and the vast majority of them have NOT paid to upgrade their account to driver. When someone signs up, the default to a rider, which is free. They can then upgrade to driver at any time. And anyone you referred while being a rider is linked to you as long as they don't upgrade to driver before you do.
> 
> ...


What is their philosophy or reply as to why they have no driver app (which I tried to access but it is not available in the App Store like the Tryp website says). See, I have a HUGE problem with mis-information from a new site. Bad enough we get it from Uber/Lyft, but you kind of expect it.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Let Tryp take first 250$out of the total $$$runs. They will make 25% more.
so no need to pay them 199$


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

goneubering said:


> How do you know 13,000 drivers have signed up?


Because the account user ID's increase by one as people sign up. And one I signed up today started with 13,XXX. There's no reason for riders to be signing up right now, but some of those sign ups could be riders.



Solid 5 said:


> What is their philosophy or reply as to why they have no driver app (which I tried to access but it is not available in the App Store like the Tryp website says). See, I have a HUGE problem with mis-information from a new site. Bad enough we get it from Uber/Lyft, but you kind of expect it.


They do have both rider and driver apps. They are planning to beta test in February. If 1) the test goes well; and 2) there is a market with enough drivers, then they submit the apps to the Apple and Google app stores. There's no reason to do that until at least one city has enough drivers.

I'm not sure why app not being downloadable yet bothers people. If they didn't have an app at all, they could just do a google search for "white label rideshare app" and get half a dozen companies who have rider/driver apps that just need a company logo added to them, and costs them as little as $15 per driver per month. These rideshare apps are for local cab companies to use so they can compete with Uber and Lyft.

The CEO of Tryp bought one of those companies this year and then used it to create Tryp. So Tryp now owns a rideshare app that had been developed and done a long time ago. All they are doing now is tweaking it to work specifically how they want it to, then taking it to beta test. They didn't start from scratch.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> Because the account user ID's increase by one as people sign up. And one I signed up today started with 13,XXX. There's no reason for riders to be signing up right now, but some of those sign ups could be riders.
> 
> They do have both rider and driver apps. They are planning to beta test in February. If 1) the test goes well; and 2) there is a market with enough drivers, then they submit the apps to the Apple and Google app stores. There's no reason to do that until at least one city has enough drivers.
> 
> ...


For comparison, what number are you?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

goneubering said:


> For comparison, what number are you?


I am 93xx. I signed up exactly two weeks ago tonight. So that's about 3,700 sign ups in two weeks.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Mandatory arbitration is unacceptable.


----------



## nachoman (Aug 31, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> I'm not sure why app not being downloadable yet bothers people


You aren't serious are you?


----------



## Xeverrer (Jan 31, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> I am 93xx. I signed up exactly two weeks ago tonight. So that's about 3,700 sign ups in two weeks.


You have no way of knowing if numbers go up by 1 for each person...

Many shopping cart sites online ad in arbitrary gaps so it's not just "1001, 1002, 1003" etc

No way of knowing what they started at. No app.

This is a NOTHING burger asking for $200's so they can get $200's. That's it


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Paid advertisement. The lack of integrity is astounding. Clearly Tryp is a white van scam.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I get why UberHammer is excited by this new company. He thinks it's what we've all been waiting for. We all want a rideshare company that actually is what Uberlyft lies and claims to be - just a broker that simply puts pax in contact with drivers: a drivers' agent that handles lead generation and invoicing. And... we want such a company to provide these basic services for a low price, not the 30/40/50% that Uberlyft now takes. $199 a month would stike many full time drivers as a great deal. I too will be very excited when such a company comes along.

Buuuuuuuut........ this ain't it. At least, I see no evidence that this is it. All I see is a MLM that is charging the usual entrance fee of a couple of hundred bucks to join at the bottom of the pyramid. I see lots of emphasis on the pyramid scheme and not a lot of mention of the driving side of it. What I would want to know is:

- Where is the driver app?
- What cities are going to launch, and when?
- How much per mile and per minute will pax be charged?
- What is the marketing strategy, or at least plan, to attract pax?
- Given that Uberlyft is a giant cash incineration machine (5 billion dollars lost by Uber alone last year), how will Tryp be profitable when the incumbents cannot? What financial backing does Tryp have? Uber has raised $15 billion dollars to date - how much money does Tryp have with which to go to war with Uber?

All I see is MLM promises of wealth, complicated rewards structures (with things like "dream vacations" and exotic cars heavily featured, as usual), "binary team" building and residual income. And not a lot else.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I get why UberHammer is excited by this new company. He thinks it's what we've all been waiting for. We all want a rideshare company that actually is what Uberlyft lies and claims to be - just a broker that simply puts pax in contact with drivers: a drivers' agent that handles lead generation and invoicing. And... we want such a company to provide these basic services for a low price, not the 30/40/50% that Uberlyft now takes. $199 a month would stike many full time drivers as a great deal. I too will be very excited when such a company comes along.
> 
> Buuuuuuuut........ this ain't it. At least, I see no evidence that this is it. All I see is a MLM that is charging the usual entrance fee of a couple of hundred bucks to join at the bottom of the pyramid. I see lots of emphasis on the pyramid scheme and not a lot of mention of the driving side of it. What I would want to know is:
> 
> ...


I'm mildly interested in seeing where this goes. However, I think it would be much more practical to start a more localized rideshare company based on the more sensible principles laid out. See how well that works, then expand. I think that's how Uber first got its start -- serving only the SF Bay Area.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fargle said:


> I'm mildly interested in seeing where this goes. However, I think it would be much more practical to start a more localized rideshare company based on the more sensible principles laid out. See how well that works, then expand. I think that's how Uber first got its start -- serving only the SF Bay Area.


I think that Tryp will get quite a lot of traction on the MLM side. There must obviously be a healthy supply of naive individuals willing to put money into pyramids, otherwise they would not exist.

On the driving side, I can't see it going anywhere, for the reasons above. Uber has spent billions of dollars buying market share via subsidized rides for its pax. The only way to compete with Uber and get pax away from them is to offer even cheaper rides, and I find it very hard to believe that this new company has billions in the bank with which to underut Uber and take its customers. I just don't see it. If I'm wrong on this, UberHammer, feel free to correct me.

Tryp claims on its website that it is launching 10 days from now. Yet checking the CPUC website to see if they have a TNC license for California reveals:










Nada. Zilch. Bupkis.

If I had "invested" $200 hoping to drive in California, I'd be quite concerned. As the website says, the search results include pending carriers, implying that Tryp hasn't even applied for a TNC permit in California.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Tryp claims on its website that it is launching 10 days from now.


No it doesn't.

That is some Tryp Influencer's personal site, that is in violation of their agreement with Tryp because they use the Tryp name in the domain. They will be deactivated from Tryp soon.... if they already haven't been.

Tryp has applied and been approved for some states already. Here are a couple: https://www.puco.ohio.gov/industry-information/industry-topics/transportation-network-company-list/, https://www.azdot.gov/docs/default-...for-hire/vfh-valid-permits-tnc.pdf?sfvrsn=266.

Took a couple weeks after Tryp announced that they had been approved for Arizona before they showed up on Arizona's website list. I don't think governments update their website lists immediately. Probably outsourced to some contractor who has a month to update it.

They've announced they have approval in six states so far. They are supposed to announce more approval's on tonight's corporate call.



The Gift of Fish said:


> - Where is the driver app?


They said they are going to show the app on tonight's corporate webinar.

It's planned to go into beta testing in February.



> - What cities are going to launch, and when?


Each city will launch when they meet 2 criteria:

1) Tryp has received permit from the government to operate rideshare there
2) at least 2000 to 3000 drivers have signed up for that city. Larger cities like LA will require at least 5,000 before they launch there.



> - How much per mile and per minute will pax be charged?


Tryp's rates will be 1 to 2% lower than the Uber rates in each city.

Uber drivers receive 75% of Uber's rates, so Tryp drivers will received 98% of Uber's rates.

Basically, every Tryp ride will pay the Tryp driver like a 1.3x surged Uber ride would pay an Uber driver in the same city.



> - What is the marketing strategy, or at least plan, to attract pax?


As a city approaches the minimum number of drivers to launch, Tryp will open up a TrypGo center in the city. Not only will this be where drivers go to get support, it will also be the office where local marketing for Tryp is managed. Tryp already has celebrities signed up for media campaigns, and they discussed the possibilities of billboards. But in my opinion those things won't have nearly the impact that the social sharing of the app will have. Tryp will be cheaper for pax. Not only because the rates are 1 to 2% lower, but because the booking fees are also lower. They will only be $1.99. That's $0.50 to $2.00 cheaper than Uber and Lyft booking fees. Riders are then motivated to share the app because they get $0.40 for every ride a rider they referred take for the rest of their life. There will be a lot of "here... try Tryp.... it's cheaper... use my code" going on, until the rider market is saturated and everyone has it. Drivers don't have to do a thing here for this to happen. But they can participate as well in referring riders. I think a lot of them are going to get out of their cars on that first busy bar night and just flood the bar scene with cards with their Tryp code, because the rider referral is the cheapest and longest lasting way to make money from Tryp.



> - Given that Uberlyft is a giant cash incineration machine (5 billion dollars lost by Uber alone last year), how will Tryp be profitable when the incumbents cannot?


1) Uber and Lyft are spending a ton of money in autonomous vehicle research (self driving cars). Both of them have the goal of eventually not having drivers in rides on their service. They are both spending billions to make that happen as as soon as possible, and their riders and drivers are financing that by paying high amounts in booking fees, rates, and service fees.

Tryp has no intention of doing such research, and as such does not have those costs on their books. There are no research costs that Tryp needs to pass on to the riders and drivers.

2) Over the years Uber and Lyft spent a ton of money in legal fees due to existing laws that got them in trouble, as well as spent a ton of money on lobbyists to get those laws changed in nearly every state in the US. These costs have resulted in a lot of debt on their books with interest, and their riders and drivers are financing that by paying high amounts in booking fees, rates, and service fees.

Tryp can now enter the rideshare market without having to break any laws like Uber and Lyft did, nor get laws changed. There is no debt and interest costs for those kinds of expenses that Tryp needs to pass on to the riders and drivers.

3) The rideshare market has grown to what it is because not only did Uber and Lyft market to promote their brands, but they convinced a lot of people to change their lifestyle, resulting in those people needing rideshare more. This was not easy, nor cheap. It took a lot of subsidized rides (free to the rider, but driver still got paid), but now today people even decide where to live based on the availability of rideshare. The costs of creating this market of rideshare riders have resulted in a lot of debt on their books with interest, and their riders and drivers are financing that by paying high amounts in booking fees, rates, and service fees.

Tryp has no need to invest in creating a rideshare market like Uber and Lyft did. It already exists (thanks to them). Tryp simply needs to advertise to that existing rideshare market. There is no debt and interest costs for the expenses of creating a rideshare market that Tryp needs to pass on to the riders and drivers.

Uber and Lyft are big, but they are financially bloated. Tryp can operate as a far more financially fit rideshare company, and that saves riders more, and pays drivers better.



> What financial backing does Tryp have?


The CEO of Tryp is a billionaire. https://wallmine.com/otc/byoc/officer/1128925/robert-mcnulty



> Uber has raised $15 billion dollars to date - how much money does Tryp have with which to go to war with Uber?


Uber is also in the food delivery market, the freight delivery market, scooters, bicycles, etc, etc.... They also lost a ####load of cash trying to win the China market, and eventually losing it. Vanity Fair claimed Uber lost $3 billion in their failed China operation.

A better comparison would be Lyft, who has raised $2.9 million and like Tryp is focused on rideshare and only rideshare. But again, as I wrote above, Tryp will not have all the autonomous car research, legal fees, lobbying fees, and marketing needed to create a rideshare market that Lyft has had, and still has. Uber and Lyft have already paved the legal path and created the rideshare market. Tryp just needs enough capital to tap into what Uber and Lyft created, and not get into autonomous vehicle research.



The Gift of Fish said:


> All I see is MLM promises of wealth, complicated rewards structures (with things like "dream vacations" and exotic cars heavily featured, as usual), "binary team" building and residual income. And not a lot else.


I agree in that I see a TON of that too. But you wont find that crap in my OP. In fact, I advise that drivers should avoid it.

Again, as a Tryp driver, you are not part of the Tryp MLM. Only Tryp Influencers are.

Tryp drivers are customers of Tryp. So are riders.

Riders pay a booking fee to Tryp for use of the Tryp rider app to request a ride.

Drivers pay a service fee to Tryp for use of the Tryp driver app to receive ride requests.

This is how Uber and Lyft work too. There is only two differences:

1) How often and how much drivers pay for service fees
2) Uber and Lyft treat drivers like such crap that it's hard to believe they get away with treating customers that way. Tryp would not be able to treat drivers that way because they would quickly stop paying the $199... and unlike Uber and Lyft, when a driver quits, Tryp actually loses revenue from the driver quiting.

That said, the Tryp MLM is one of the least risky I've ever seen. Unlike most MLMs that require the MLM sales reps to buy inventory every month (which sometimes accounts for 90% of the MLMs overall retail sales), Tryp Influences do not have to buy any Tryp retail products or services (be a rider or a driver). And also unlike most MLMs that are trying to compete for customers who already have a ton of satisfaction in the retail marketspace, Tryp influencers are selling to rideshare drivers, where there is a TON of dissatisfaction. This is why despite me hating MLMs, I actually joined this one. If it was as bad as most other MLMs are, I never would have never even considered it.

However, here is why I advise drivers to avoid becoming Influencers. The history of the CEO of founding companies and then selling them after a few years, plus his current age, tells me Tryp would be sold soon after it proves itself and gets the interest of Fortune 100 companies. He will sell. And what is likely to end when that happens is the Influencer program. Influencers simply won't be allowed to renew for another year... and all the residual income they've built up to is gone in one Wall Street transaction. This is why the influencer opp is only a temporary way to make some money on the side. It's not a way to retire at all, like it's being sold as.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

As I've posted before, a healthy skepticism is smart until more details are announced and the app is unveiled. Things like rates, licensing, insurance details, advertising and plans to grow the user base and best the 800lb gorilla all need to be clarified. Will the driver fee and per ride booking fees cover all their expenses and turn a profit?

That said, I am pulling for them. People balk at the $200/mo but looking at my 1099 from last year, I grossed $45k and Uber took 40% for $17k. F*ing $17k for a buggy app, 3rd world support, crappy insurance, etc! $2400 per year versus $17000 is an absolute no brainer for anyone except the very limited part-timers. Even if you had to buy your own commercial insurance, you'd still come out way ahead if this takes off. I am _assuming_ drivers would be getting comparable upfront Uber rates (not the miserable 1980 sub $1 current driver rates), but we will have to wait and see.

Outside of Karen, I don't think anyone here has drank the Uber Koolaid and these companies have fostered *zero* loyalty. They are extremely vulnerable to the right challenge; many just don't think this will be it and that is fair. My city is too small and not in any of the top 5 tiers (Atlantic City?? Lol), so I'll just be watching from the sidelines anyway with the popcorn. The true test is will riders actually switch and if this thing truly gets going, just how will U&L react to this threat. Here's hoping.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The link you posted earlier doesn't prove or say McNulty is a billionaire and I can't find any online verification he's a billionaire.

This is the link.

https://wallmine.com/otc/byoc/officer/1128925/robert-mcnulty


----------



## Tweetyyy (Dec 19, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> *1) I hate MLMs; 2) I signed up to drive for Tryp; and 3) I am not a hypocrite. *
> 
> If you are already familiar with the new rideshare company Tryp, then you know they use MLM (Multi-Level Marketing) to recruit drivers to their rideshare platform. So how can I state both #1 and #2 without being a hypocrite?
> 
> ...


 if sound like a duck and and quack like a duck then its a duck. Paying out if pocket first is MLM.......no if and buts about it.....don't get caught up in this game......


----------



## 180dayofchange (Nov 2, 2018)

So here is the next level, that we should pay for using our car to give rides to passengers...Thanks but no thanks...



UberHammer said:


> *1) I hate MLMs; 2) I signed up to drive for Tryp; and 3) I am not a hypocrite. *
> 
> If you are already familiar with the new rideshare company Tryp, then you know they use MLM (Multi-Level Marketing) to recruit drivers to their rideshare platform. So how can I state both #1 and #2 without being a hypocrite?
> 
> ...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> That is some Tryp Influencer's personal site, that is in violation of their agreement with Tryp because they use the Tryp name in the domain. They will be deactivated from Tryp soon.... if they already haven't been.


Ok; that site is extremely unprofessional-looking. It's also full of spelling and grammar errors and looks nasty. But the next point is, where is Tryp's website? I can't see any web presence from them.


> Tryp's rates will be 1 to 2% lower than the Uber rates in each city.


I don't think 1 or 2 per cent will be enough to make people switch. At 1% off, my $7 Uber ride would be $6.93 on Tryp. Not enough.

In order to wrest pax away from UberLyft, Tryp would need to make a compelling case as to why they should switch. A unique selling point. But I don't see one.

Maybe they could try the "ethical" angle. This is Lyft's approach, and they have managed to maintain the facade that they are an ethical alternative to Uber. However, even the worst offences committed by Travis and his team (mistreating female employees, whoring in Korea, banging donkeys in the service elevator etc etc) was not enough - Uber is still very much number one and Lyft is still the underdog.

No.... Tryp is going to have to come up with some way to differentiate its service in a way that will make pax actually want to switch.

I don't see a way of competing effectively with Uber that would work long-term.


> 1) Uber and Lyft are spending a ton of money in autonomous vehicle research (self driving cars). Both of them have the goal of eventually not having drivers in rides on their service. They are both spending billions to make that happen as as soon as possible, and their riders and drivers are financing that by paying high amounts in booking fees, rates, and service fees.
> 
> Tryp has no intention of doing such research, and as such does not have those costs on their books. There are no research costs that Tryp needs to pass on to the riders and drivers.


This is mentioned a lot. However, if we look at how US GAAP accounting principles work, not all research and development costs end up on the profit and loss statement. Investments in vehicles, test facilities, software, patents etc etc do not get expensed; instead they get capitalised and end up on the balance sheet. This is generally any property that is not for resale and has an expected life of greater than 12 months. The only R&D activity that ends up on the profit and loss, and in this case contributes to Uber's losses, is expensable items such as programmer's salaries, heat & light for development facilities etc. Just to illustrate some numbers, if all of the $5 billion loss was due to AI programmers' salaries, for example, and programmers earn $150,000 per year, that would be enough to employ 33,333 programmers on their AI project. However, Uber only has 12,000 employees, of all types, in its entire company. None of us know exactly what Uber's R&D expense is, but just by sense-checking the numbers and how investments are financially accounted for, it's clear that there's a lot more behind Uber's losses than that.


> 2) Over the years Uber and Lyft spent a ton of money in legal fees due to existing laws that got them in trouble, as well as spent a ton of money on lobbyists to get those laws changed in nearly every state in the US.


The most high-profile settlement that Uber has reached that I know of is the $100m one agreed in California. However, $100m is just 2% of one year's losses of $5bn. It's a drop in the bucket.


> 3) The rideshare market has grown to what it is because not only did Uber and Lyft market to promote their brands, but they convinced a lot of people to change their lifestyle, resulting in those people needing rideshare more. This was not easy, nor cheap. It took a lot of subsidized rides (free to the rider, but driver still got paid), but now today people even decide where to live based on the availability of rideshare.
> 
> Tryp has no need to invest in creating a rideshare market like Uber and Lyft did. It already exists (thanks to them). Tryp simply needs to advertise to that existing rideshare market. There is no debt and interest costs for the expenses of creating a rideshare market that Tryp needs to pass on to the riders and drivers.


It is true that the rideshare market cost UberLyft billions to create and that the industry is now mature. Everyone now knows what Uber and Lyft are. However, if what you say was true; that now the market is more mature there is less cost involved for the providers, then we would be seeing now that Uber's costs would be declining, and losses narrowing or even turning into profit. However, in reality, Uber's costs keep increasing, and each year their losses continue to go higher and higher.

If I were Uber, I would not be worried about Tryp. Uber is already taking pre-emptive measures against new entrants in the industry by introducing its new customer loyalty program. "Rewards", I think they're calling it. Whenever a new entrant comes onto the scene, Uber will just ramp up the sweetners to its pax in the affected markets.

Hopefully a new entrant will appear which does have the ability to take on Uber/Lyft, but I have not seen one yet.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Ok; that site is extremely unprofessional-looking. It's also full of spelling and grammar errors and looks nasty. But the next point is, where is Tryp's website? I can't see any web presence from them.


http://www.TrypRides.com



> I don't think 1 or 2 per cent will be enough to make people switch. At 1% off, my $7 Uber ride would be $6.93 on Tryp. Not enough.
> 
> In order to wrest pax away from UberLyft, Tryp would need to make a compelling case as to why they should switch. A unique selling point. But I don't see one.


The booking fee will also only be $1.99, which is $0.50 to $2.00 less than Uber and Lyft, due to them jacking up the booking fee numerous times over the years.

Tryp will also never surge.

Riders also receive reward points for taking rides.



> Maybe they could try the "ethical" angle. This is Lyft's approach, and they have managed to maintain the facade that they are an ethical alternative to Uber. However, even the worst offences committed by Travis and his team (mistreating female employees, whoring in Korea, banging donkeys in the service elevator etc etc) was not enough - Uber is still very much number one and Lyft is still the underdog.
> 
> No.... Tryp is going to have to come up with some way to differentiate its service in a way that will make pax actually want to switch.
> 
> I don't see a way of competing effectively with Uber that would work long-term.


Even as the underdog, Lyft has 30% of the US rideshare market. That's nothing to sneeze at.

If Tryp were to get 10% of the market, they'd be doing over $1 billion per year.

Neither Lyft nor Tryp have to beat #1. Wendy's and Burger King do very well for themselves despite not beating McDonalds.



> This is mentioned a lot. However, if we look at how US GAAP accounting principles work, not all research and development costs end up on the profit and loss statement. Investments in vehicles, test facilities, software, patents etc etc do not get expensed; instead they get capitalised and end up on the balance sheet. This is generally any property that is not for resale and has an expected life of greater than 12 months. The only R&D activity that ends up on the profit and loss, and in this case contributes to Uber's losses, is expensable items such as programmer's salaries, heat & light for development facilities etc. Just to illustrate some numbers, if all of the $5 billion loss was due to AI programmers' salaries, for example, and programmers earn $150,000 per year, that would be enough to employ 33,333 programmers on their AI project. However, Uber only has 12,000 employees, of all types, in its entire company. None of us know exactly what Uber's R&D expense is, but just by sense-checking the numbers and how investments are financially accounted for, it's clear that there's a lot more behind Uber's losses than that.


Call it whatever you want. Tryp won't have any of it.



> The most high-profile settlement that Uber has reached that I know of is the $100m one agreed in California. However, $100m is just 2% of one year's losses of $5bn. It's a drop in the bucket.


Add them all up, plus all the money they spent on lobbyists to get laws changed.



> It is true that the rideshare market cost UberLyft billions to create and that the industry is now mature. Everyone now knows what Uber and Lyft are. However, if what you say was true; that now the market is more mature there is less cost involved for the providers, then we would be seeing now that Uber's costs would be declining, and losses narrowing or even turning into profit. However, in reality, Uber's costs keep increasing, and each year their losses continue to go higher and higher.


Neither Uber nor Lyft believe it's mature yet. According to Marketwatch, the rideshare market still has 500% growth between now and the year 2030, as Uber and Lyft continue to convince people to change their lifestyles. Tryp will just ride their coattails.



> If I were Uber, I would not be worried about Tryp. Uber is already taking pre-emptive measures against new entrants in the industry by introducing its new customer loyalty program. "Rewards", I think they're calling it. Whenever a new entrant comes onto the scene, Uber will just ramp up the sweetners to its pax in the affected markets.
> 
> Hopefully a new entrant will appear which does have the ability to take on Uber/Lyft, but I have not seen one yet.


Honestly, with the growth of the industry, I think there is plenty of room for more players, and I agree, Uber, and even Lyft, have no reason to be worried about them. So while I have argument for how Tryp will compete with Uber and Lyft, ultimately I don't think they have to. Eventually I think there will be as many brands of rideshare as there are brands of gas stations. And personally, I hope another competitor comes in with a nationwide roll out plan that uses a subscription model WITHOUT using MLM sales reps.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> http://www.TrypRides.com
> 
> The booking fee will also only be $1.99, which is $0.50 to $2.00 less than Uber and Lyft, due to them jacking up the booking fee numerous times over the years.
> 
> ...


Tryp will NEVER surge? That sounds like a major blunder.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Tryp will NEVER surge? That sounds like a major blunder.


Yes, in a recruitment webinar hosted by one of Tryp's "influencers" he was boasting about Tryp never surging as if it were a good thing for drivers....



UberHammer said:


> Neither Uber nor Lyft believe it's mature yet. According to Marketwatch, the rideshare market still has 500% growth between now and the year 2030, as Uber and Lyft continue to convince people to change their lifestyles. Tryp will just ride their coattails.
> 
> Honestly, with the growth of the industry, I think there is plenty of room for more players, and I agree, Uber, and even Lyft, have no reason to be worried about them. So while I have argument for how Tryp will compete with Uber and Lyft, ultimately I don't think they have to. Eventually I think there will be as many brands of rideshare as there are brands of gas stations. And personally, I hope another competitor comes in with a nationwide roll out plan that uses a subscription model WITHOUT using MLM sales reps.


I guess we'll find out soon enough what benefit Tryp is able to be to drivers.

I also hope that a new entrant comes in to offer a viable alternative to Uber and Lyft. Both companies are just leeches, and both pax and drivers would be better off without them. Uber is still planning to spend who knows how many hundreds of millions on its new trophy offices while it whittles our fares lower and lower. F them and their offices.This is what we'll be paying for from the fruits of our labour:


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Much verbose recruiting for a new market mlm. No thanks. My market will never get thousands of gullible sheep to sign up . We never have more that 15 in the airport queue.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Re: merchant accounts

Every driver will be paying the merchant account rates which will remove 2-6% from your earnings.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> Re: merchant accounts
> 
> Every driver will be paying the merchant account rates which will remove 2-6% from your earnings.


Yep. I've received no confirmation from Tryp on this. But I think it's safe to assume the driver pays the merchant fees since they own the merchant account being used. My wife and I own a retail business and the fees average around 3% of the sale.

So Tryp drivers will be keeping 95% of Uber's rates instead of 75% like Uber drivers do. Tryp drivers keep 100% of the fare, but Tryp rates are below Uber rates by 2% (down to 98%), and then they'll pay 3% in merchant fees (down to 95%).

Basically a Tryp driver is paying $199 so that every Tryp ride they take that month pays like a 1.267x surged Uber ride.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

So what we have here is a traditional Taxi dispatch model. You pay every month regardless if you get 1 trip or 100. 

That does not work when you can't take street hails or private rides on the side.

As a rider why would I even bother downloading the App? What is the benefit for me the traveling public with a 3rd option and Uber is #1 and Lyft is #2 respectively. 

I never care about a new app as I have seen many come and go unless they have something to driver riders to the app. Help me understand what that is? You say that ride share is a growth industry....yet there has been a contraction on rides on both platforms and even Lyft and Uber are starting to subsidise the cost of rides to just maintain.

I can't believe a smart guy like yourself bought your own BS.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So what we have here is a traditional Taxi dispatch model. You pay every month regardless if you get 1 trip or 100.


If Tryp drivers don't get enough rides from the Tryp platform to satisfy them, then they won't renew the next month. If they do get enough rides to satisfy them, then they'll keep renewing.

This isn't much different than Uber and Lyft drivers quitting because they got tired of waiting for hours for their next ride, except that a HUGE reason that occurs is because it's free to go online on those platforms.

The amount of drivers online with Tryp will be limited to only those willing to pay to be online with them.



> That does not work when you can't take street hails or private rides on the side.


I disagree that it doesn't work. As long as drivers are satisfied with the amount of rides they get, it works. The only reason it doesn't work is if Tryp can't keep enough drivers satisfied for them to make the revenue they need to continue operating. That's the free market working as it should. Has nothing to do with whether or not the drivers can get work via another method.

Even still, Tryp drivers can continue taking requests from the Uber and Lyft platforms too. When Uber and Lyft are surging, I fully expect drivers to turn Tryp off. But when Uber and Lyft are at base rates, Tryp rides are paying like a 1.267x surge. $948 worth of 1.267x Tryp rides in a month and the $199 is paid for. Any Tryp ride after that is all profit. Full time drivers making $3000+ per month would only need 1/3 of their rides to be Tryp to cover the $199.

So in this case, I think you're wrong twice over.



> As a rider why would I even bother downloading the App? What is the benefit for me the traveling public with a 3rd option and Uber is #1 and Lyft is #2 respectively.
> 
> I never care about a new app as I have seen many come and go unless they have something to driver riders to the app. Help me understand what that is?


Booking fee only $1.99 ($0.50 to $2.00 cheaper than Uber/Lyft booking fees)
Rates are 2% lower than Uber/Lyft
Never surges
Reward points

A lot of riders treat rideshare like they treat gas stations. They chose the one that's cheapest and relatively close. With the cheaper booking fees and rates, a typical Tryp ride is going to be $1.00 or more cheaper for the customer than the same ride on Uber and Lyft.



> You say that ride share is a growth industry....yet there has been a contraction on rides on both platforms and even Lyft and Uber are starting to subsidise the cost of rides to just maintain.
> 
> I can't believe a smart guy like yourself bought your own BS.


https://www.marketwatch.com/story/r...w-eightfold-to-285-billion-by-2030-2017-05-24


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> *1) I hate MLMs; 2) I signed up to drive for Tryp; and 3) I am not a hypocrite. *
> 
> If you are already familiar with the new rideshare company Tryp, then you know they use MLM (Multi-Level Marketing) to recruit drivers to their rideshare platform. So how can I state both #1 and #2 without being a hypocrite?
> 
> ...


They need to take this advertising down. It's just someone recruiting


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> If Tryp drivers don't get enough rides from the Tryp platform to satisfy them, then they won't renew the next month. If they do get enough rides to satisfy them, then they'll keep renewing.
> 
> This isn't much different than Uber and Lyft drivers quitting because they got tired of waiting for hours for their next ride, except that a HUGE reason that occurs is because it's free to go online on those platforms.
> 
> ...


Yep nothing tangible on anything you said. 2% lower than Lyft and Uber. And when there is a huge surge you think any driver will even run Tryp? Again your valuation is off on what you think will work. If anything you will get just the lowlifes who were banned off the other two platforms.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> They need to take this advertising down. It's just someone recruiting


I think it's a paid ad so it will probably stay up. However this forum is a VERY tough place to try recruiting because of all the burned out drivers.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> They need to take this advertising down. It's just someone recruiting


This site is maintained through advertising. I think that's fair enough given the informational value of the site in general.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This site is maintained through advertising. I think that's fair enough given the informational value of the site in general.


He is a paid sponsor of the board so his advertisement is allowed. But it's safe to say when someone who sponsors a post its for monetary return and not informational. I wish the poster all the luck in the world. I'm sure he believes he has the right answer to everyones Uber issues.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> And when there is a huge surge you think any driver will even run Tryp?


I said in the post you quoted that Tryp drivers would turn off Tryp when Uber and Lyft are surging.

This is evidence to me that you aren't reading what I've posted, and just desire to grind your ax.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Actionjax said:


> He is a paid sponsor of the board so his advertisement is allowed. But it's safe to say when someone who sponsors a post its for monetary return and not informational. I wish the poster all the luck in the world. I'm sure he believes he has the right answer to everyones Uber issues.


Yes, he clearly believes that Tryp will be beneficial to drivers. Not saying you have, but there's point in people trying to roast/flame him. It's just business - he has a business proposition for people and they will either take him up on it or pass. Nothing I have seen from anyone has convinced me that Tryp would benefit me so I'll be one of the ones who passes on it, but that may change if they do actually start to offer drivers a decent amount of trips.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I said in the post you quoted that Tryp drivers would turn off Tryp when Uber and Lyft are surging.
> 
> This is evidence to me that you aren't reading what I've posted, and just desire to grind your ax.


No axe to grind. But it seems a waste of my $200 to shut down the app that in essence I have paid to give me rides up front. And probably the time Tryp would be beneficial to passengers there would be no drivers interested in taking them as they would shut down and do Uber or Lyft during the surge.

As a corporate traveler I know Uber works almost everywhere. Lyft everywhere in the US. So that's 2 apps on my phone as a passenger. Do I need a 3rd? Hell no. And the 2 big players are integrated in our accounting systems for expenses. Tryp...no where do they cater to the company systems.

I get you are pushing for a 3rd player in the market. But we have 5 other incumbents here in Toronto that have come and gone. No one even made a dent with drivers or passengers. One even went the eco route taking 5% if you drove an electric. For passengers they had a message. Again they didn't dent the market and they actually had a shot,

Your system is truly a Taxi brokerage model. We have them here as well.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> No axe to grind. But it seems a waste of my $200 to shut down the app that in essence I have paid to give me rides up front.


How is it waste of your $200 to shut down Tryp when Uber and Lyft are surging? In my market, I'm lucky if 5% of my rides are surge fares. So 95%+ of the time Tryp rides are paying me more than Uber/Lyft rides.

Maybe if I was in a market that surged a lot, then yes, I agree Tryp would be a waste if I'm better off taking a lot of Uber and Lyft surge fares.



> And probably the time Tryp would be beneficial to passengers there would be no drivers interested in taking them as they would shut down and do Uber or Lyft during the surge.


If riders are willingly paying for surged Uber and Lyft rides, then I don't see why drivers would keep Tryp on. But as we've learned some surges don't result in rides. The riders just wait until the surge ends before they request their ride. For those kind of surges, the driver would be better off keeping the Tryp app on, because not only would they get a ride request sooner, it will pay them 1.267x more than what Uber and Lyft will pay when the surge finally ends and riders start requesting rides on those platforms again.



> As a corporate traveler I know Uber works almost everywhere. Lyft everywhere in the US. So that's 2 apps on my phone as a passenger. Do I need a 3rd? Hell no. And the 2 big players are integrated in our accounting systems for expenses. Tryp...no where do they cater to the company systems.


Tryp doesn't have to win over every rider to succeed. So if saving a minute or two on a line in your expense report is important to you, then stay with Uber and Lyft. But when companies learn that Tryp is cheaper than Uber and Lyft and never surges, don't be surprised when companies start requiring their employees to check Tryp first when they are traveling for work.



> I get you are pushing for a 3rd player in the market. But we have 5 other incumbents here in Toronto that have come and gone. No one even made a dent with drivers or passengers. One even went the eco route taking 5% if you drove an electric. For passengers they had a message. Again they didn't dent the market and they actually had a shot,
> 
> Your system is truly a Taxi brokerage model. We have them here as well.


At this time Tryp has not applied for any permits outside the US. They do have hopes of going international, and if/when they do, Canada is likely the first country outside of the US they will open in. So if/when they do come to Toronto, you'll be beneficiary of seeing how they did in the US first.


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

Obviously this has a lot of red flags. It's not even legally considered an MLM pyramid scheme because it doesn't have a product yet! Ride share guy posted a good article on Tryp.

Neither what was posted here or what is in the article I reference give any insight into how Tryp is actually going to grow a customer base. What is even the order. In DC we hit 5000 paying drivers, what happens next? Building a customer base is really expensive, that is really where rideshare companies burn a lot of money. Nothing in their strategy really speaks to customer acquisition. 

I would beware until they actually have an operational city where drivers can share their experience with how busy it is and how the model is working.


----------



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Uber, Lyft and Tryp all charge the driver service fees.
> 
> Uber and Lyft do it as a "pay as you go" model.


Yes, Uber & Lyft do it pay as you go. BUT, you pay them AFTER they have proven to you that they can get you some trips. Tryp wants you to pay them BEFORE they've even shown they have any passengers! Stoopid.

If Tryp were legit - and they wanted to do a subscription model - they'd offer dryvers to dryve a month for free. That way dryvers would be able to see that they actually had trips and that they could actually make money.

By the way, I love the Y thing y'all did. That's really innovative and unique - just like Lyft!

And what about Tryp's founder & CEO Robert McNulty? What a scammer! I love the way he portrays himself on his own website - like such a hero. http://www.robertmcnulty.com/

But does he mention there any of the financial frauds and crimes he was penalized for by the SEC years ago? Here's the real McNulty - straight from the pages of the Securities & Exchange Commission (SEC) under whose regulatory guidance, his crimes fell:

In a complaint filed by the Commission on September
30, 1994, McNulty was charged with orchestrating a complex scheme
to defraud investors by using the proceeds of securities
offerings by HQOS, HQOI, Auto Giant and Auto Depot to finance the
operations of affiliated companies and the companies' underwriter
and market maker, Global America, Inc., rather than for the
stated purpose of funding the issuers' operations.​
In connection with this scheme, McNulty and the other
defendants caused false and misleading registration statements
and annual and quarterly reports to be filed with the Commission,
caused the companies' books and records to be false, and made
false statements to the companies' auditors with respect to
certain intercompany loans, transfers and advances. McNulty also
failed to file required reports with the Commission concerning
his beneficial ownership of securities issued by Auto Depot. The
Court also ordered McNulty to disgorge ill-gotten gains of
$70,000.00,​
LINK HERE. 

And in case that is not clear enough, here's a guy who has tracked McNulty's crimes and frauds over the years *with a fuller explanation.*

So we have an MLM which are ALWAYS scammy and suspect... run by a former con artist. Hmm... yep, I don't see anything to worry about here.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Technology has created a new breed of crook.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

123dragon said:


> Obviously this has a lot of red flags. It's not even legally considered an MLM pyramid scheme because it doesn't have a product yet! Ride share guy posted a good article on Tryp.
> 
> Neither what was posted here or what is in the article I reference give any insight into how Tryp is actually going to grow a customer base. What is even the order. In DC we hit 5000 paying drivers, what happens next? Building a customer base is really expensive, that is really where rideshare companies burn a lot of money. Nothing in their strategy really speaks to customer acquisition.
> 
> I would beware until they actually have an operational city where drivers can share their experience with how busy it is and how the model is working.


My guess is they're counting on the drivers to recruit passengers.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Re: merchant accounts
> 
> Every driver will be paying the merchant account rates which will remove 2-6% from your earnings.


Riders will do and say anything to get a free ride. Charge backs will be a huge issue. 2-6%? No way. It'll be way higher than that.


goneubering said:


> My guess is they're counting on the drivers to recruit passengers.


Yep, just like Juno in New York.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> My claims were wrong? Please explain.
> 
> Does not Tryp charge the driver a weekly fee, a few not reflected by the fares you collect?
> 
> ...


A pyramid scheme by any other name is still a pyramid scheme.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> *1) I hate MLMs; 2) I signed up to drive for Tryp; and 3) I am not a hypocrite. *
> 
> If you are already familiar with the new rideshare company Tryp, then you know they use MLM (Multi-Level Marketing) to recruit drivers to their rideshare platform. So how can I state both #1 and #2 without being a hypocrite?
> 
> ...


Too much information.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

JqYork said:


> Yes, Uber & Lyft do it pay as you go. BUT, you pay them AFTER they have proven to you that they can get you some trips. Tryp wants you to pay them BEFORE they've even shown they have any passengers! Stoopid.
> 
> If Tryp were legit - and they wanted to do a subscription model - they'd offer dryvers to dryve a month for free. That way dryvers would be able to see that they actually had trips and that they could actually make money.
> 
> ...


Open question. Is this company active in any city yet?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Open question. Is this company active in any city yet?


No. The app has yet to be unveiled and the playstore links are still "coming soon".

There is a countdown on a Tryp page (not the official one apparently) pointing to the beginning of March, but I'm not holding my breath. The last time I checked, they do not have their TNC license for California yet though apparently they DO have licensing approval in other states such as Ohio. Take that as you will.

It is all still a wait and see at this point.


----------



## uber-xxx (Oct 25, 2017)

Who in their right ****ing mind would pay $200 a month for the “privelage” of doing rideshare, when you can drive on uber and lyft for free AND those companies already have 99% of the existing market. Tryp has also not posted driver rates yet. Drivers can keep 100% of their earnings/fare, but I imagine the per mile and per minute will be BELOW uber/lyft to compensate. Hard pass

Call me when Tryp actually gives rides to customers. THEY DONT EVEN HAVE AN APP!!! THEIR VIDEO/SLIDESHOW PHOTOSHOPS THE UBER/LYFT APPS.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Mod here. Articles is my section. The Author is a paid Sponsor. You only sign up for Tryp if you actually click "submit." No one is going to _unknowingly_ sign up for Tryp from reading this article. They will make their decisions based on the article and the lengthy discussion thereafter.


----------



## uber-xxx (Oct 25, 2017)

-o:



Lissetti said:


> Mod here. Articles is my section. The Author is a paid Sponsor. You only sign up for Tryp if you actually click "submit." No one is going to _unknowingly_ sign up for Tryp from reading this article. They will make their decisions based on the article and the lengthy discussion thereafter.


Wow


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

uber-xxx said:


> Who in their right @@@@ing mind would pay $200 a month for the "privelage" of doing rideshare, when you can drive on uber and lyft for free AND those companies already have 99% of the existing market. Tryp has also not posted driver rates yet. Drivers can keep 100% of their earnings/fare, but I imagine the per mile and per minute will be BELOW uber/lyft to compensate. Hard pass
> 
> Call me when Tryp actually gives rides to customers. THEY DONT EVEN HAVE AN APP!!! THEIR VIDEO/SLIDESHOW PHOTOSHOPS THE UBER/LYFT APPS.


Tryp rates will be 1 to 2% lower than Uber's rates in every city.

So Tryp drivers will get at 98 to 99% of Uber's rates in their city.

Uber drivers get 75% of Uber's rates in their city (unless they are grandfathered to the old 80%).


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Tryp rates will be 1 to 2% lower than Uber's rates in every city.
> 
> So Tryp drivers will get at 98 to 99% of Uber's rates in their city.
> 
> Uber drivers get 75% of Uber's rates in their city (unless they are grandfathered to the old 80%).


99% of zero is still zero. You need rides first. They still don't have a strategy for anyone to use them.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> 99% of zero is still zero. You need rides first. They still don't have a strategy for anyone to use them.


When you keep ignoring the strategy you can keep saying that.

You may think it will fail, but that's not the same as saying they don't have one.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> When you keep ignoring the strategy you can keep saying that.
> 
> You may think it will fail, but that's not the same as saying they don't have one.


From your previous posting.



UberHammer said:


> The booking fee will also only be $1.99, which is $0.50 to $2.00 less than Uber and Lyft, due to them jacking up the booking fee numerous times over the years.
> 
> Tryp will also never surge.
> 
> Riders also receive reward points for taking rides.


Thats not a strategy. I can tell you we have had 4 other companies try the same thing. Guess where they are today? The only reason they lasted so long with drivers is drivers never had to pay up front for the pleasure of getting a dispatch.

As for reward points again that's provided thats a big deal to a customer. I can tell you points is not since there are ton's of point programs out there.

I can also se them getting sued for the name TRYP. It's already taken by a Spanish hotel chain.

Like I have said before...good luck backing a dud. Somehow I thought you were smarter than this nonsense.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Somehow I thought you were smarter than this nonsense.


You left a ton out, and then pull out this adhominem.

Thanks for reminding me why I used to have you on ignore.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

There's only one question, really, and it's not about the $199 a month. It's this: Does Tryp have passengers? Because if they don't have passengers, then the business structure doesn't matter. The analogy about "one on every corner" is accurate, but it misses the point: Does a new company have passengers?

There will never be a ride share company that considers the drivers as an asset. We're not. It's about their making money off us and getting us to carry the other expenses involved with transporting passengers for a fee. Lyft and Uber carry large debt to maintain their platforms. The assets of Lyft and Uber are its platforms and its passenger lists. It's not their drivers.

Why would Tryp be any different? It has to maintain a platform, doesn't it? It has to advertise, doesn't it? And it has to start from scratch building a passenger base and compete with existing ride share companies. I think there's room for another national company in the U.S. but I'm not convinced that it needs to be "subscription based." It will have to act like it's competitors; i.e., discount ride fares for the first few years to compete and capture market share, build it's passenger base, and carry large debt associated with its platform. Ride share is not about the drivers. I don't see Tryp being any different in that respect. As a matter of fact, it sounds kind of gimmicky.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Rosalita said:


> There's only one question, really, and it's not about the $199 a month. It's this: Does Tryp have passengers? Because if they don't have passengers, then the business structure doesn't matter. The analogy about "one on every corner" is accurate, but it misses the point: Does a new company have passengers?
> 
> There will never be a ride share company that considers the drivers as an asset. We're not. It's about their making money off us and getting us to carry the other expenses involved with transporting passengers for a fee. Lyft and Uber carry large debt to maintain their platforms. The assets of Lyft and Uber are its platforms and its passenger lists. It's not their drivers.
> 
> Why would Tryp be any different? It has to maintain a platform, doesn't it? It has to advertise, doesn't it? And it has to start from scratch building a passenger base and compete with existing ride share companies. I think there's room for another national company in the U.S. but I'm not convinced that it needs to be "subscription based." It will have to act like it's competitors; i.e., discount ride fares for the first few years to compete and capture market share, build it's passenger base, and carry large debt associated with its platform. Ride share is not about the drivers. I don't see Tryp being any different in that respect. As a matter of fact, it sounds kind of gimmicky.


As far as I know, they don't even have a functioning app yet. This whole thing is premature speculation.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> *1) I hate MLMs; 2) I signed up to drive for Tryp; and 3) I am not a hypocrite. *
> 
> If you are already familiar with the new rideshare company Tryp, then you know they use MLM (Multi-Level Marketing) to recruit drivers to their rideshare platform. So how can I state both #1 and #2 without being a hypocrite?
> 
> ...


I've always told people, when the subject comes up about Uber ( and it does a lot, given that I'm driving an Uber ) I tell people that if i were the CEO, I'd go the taxi route, charge a radio service fee ( calling it something else, of course ). For uber, it would be worth more than $200 per month due to the volume of calls, In my view, the price of radio service shouldn't exceed a shift and one half to make the nut, and the rest you keep so if youi work six days 10 hour shifts, you'll do very well ( but many cab companies are much greedier ). Yellow in San Diego charges $180 week ( and we get the lion's share of business, but they have city cab stand priviledges and hail priviledges ).


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> To say you don't like Tryp's model is like saying you don't like Old Country Buffet because they make you pay $15 BEFORE you start eating. And that you prefer to go to Applebees because they don't make you pay until AFTER you're done.... but yet you pay Applebees $25... and ate less food.


If I go to the aforementioned Old Country Buffet, and give them my $15, just past the cash register is the food. Where's the food of this MLM scheme?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> If I go to the aforementioned Old Country Buffet, and give them my $15, just past the cash register is the food. Where's the food of this MLM scheme?


Plus, who the hell would want to give Old Country Buffet (ie: worse than school food) $15?! I would rather flush that money down the toilet, since that is where it would quickly be going anyway.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> Plus, who the hell would want to give Old Country Buffet (ie: worse than school food) $15?! I would rather flush that money down the toilet, since that is where it would quickly be going anyway.


Never heard of Old Country Buffet, just trying to make a point.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Plus, who the hell would want to give Old Country Buffet (ie: worse than school food) $15?! I would rather flush that money down the toilet, since that is where it would quickly be going anyway.





AlteredBeast said:


> Plus, who the hell would want to give Old Country Buffet (ie: worse than school food) $15?! I would rather flush that money down the toilet, since that is where it would quickly be going anyway.


Pound for pound, no other restaurant had larger customers though!


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Or older... lol

My mom used to take invalids out to lunch wherever they wanted to go and several loved Old Country Buffet. I made the mistake of going there once with her and even the mac and cheese was horrible. How you screw up Mac and cheese is beyond me, its almost impossible to make "worse than Kraft" and yet, there it was.

My school food was routinely better than that. Way, WAY better.

Did you guys have any in Lincoln? Ours in Omaha shut down finally about 10 years ago and the location where it was is now a Charleston's, which in my opinion is one of the better chain restaurants in the country.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Or older... lol
> 
> My mom used to take invalids out to lunch wherever they wanted to go and several loved Old Country Buffet. I made the mistake of going there once with her and even the mac and cheese was horrible. How you screw up Mac and cheese is beyond me, its almost impossible to make "worse than Kraft" and yet, there it was.
> 
> ...


Yes we did. Roughly 20th and "O". Now a health clinic. How's that for ironic!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> Never heard of Old Country Buffet, just trying to make a point.


It's Hometown Buffet out here in So. California (if any are still in business).


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

My daughter makes $80K a year doing MLM, essential oils for Young Living. Should be making a lot more in a year. I don’t know how she does it—not my thang. But she’s a single mom of 3 who’s making it on her own, so props to her. She’s is the less than 1% who make it.

And yes, Tryp is twice as bad. You suck.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Any updates? Does Tryp have an app yet? When will this thing launch?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Any updates?


Nothing major unfortunately. A bunch of states have approved their business license however. Certain promoters are supposedly getting paid for their "influencing". At least it isn't all talk/concept.


goneubering said:


> Does Tryp have an app yet?


Maybe? A bunch of rideshare YouTubers and influencers were invited to Miami to a small meet and greet where this guy standing in what looked like a lobby demoed the app using 2 phones while people filmed on their phones, lol. It was somewhat dubious but hey, I could be wrong. You can watch one of the videos on YT. I get that they don't want to put out a piece of crap app as their first impression, but all the cloak and dagger is discouraging.


goneubering said:


> When will this thing launch?


Ahh, that is the million dollar question. From what *I* heard, the beta launch will be in 3 cities (their home of Las Vegas and a city in both Az and Ut iirc) and once everything runs smoothly, it will then expand. But they've missed their launch before and there is nothing concrete other than "soon".

It is a real shame because driver satisfaction with Uber and Lyft is at an all-time low. I am certainly not getting any hopes up for success or jumping onboard until they at least go into beta and people start taking _actual rides_. If that ever happens, it would be cool to get a member here in one of those cities to take a ride and report.

Until then however... it is on pause here ⏸


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> Nothing major unfortunately. A bunch of states have approved their business license however. Certain promoters are supposedly getting paid for their "influencing". At least it isn't all talk/concept.
> 
> Maybe? A bunch of rideshare YouTubers and influencers were invited to Miami to a small meet and greet where this guy standing in what looked like a lobby demoed the app using 2 phones while people filmed on their phones, lol. It was somewhat dubious but hey, I could be wrong. You can watch one of the videos on YT. I get that they don't want to put out a piece of crap app as their first impression, but all the cloak and dagger is discouraging.
> 
> ...


@UberHammer do you have any additional thoughts or info?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

goneubering said:


> @UberHammer do you have any additional thoughts or info?


Hmmm he's rather disappeared in this thread......


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I still stand by what I said about Tryp here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/are-you-tryp-n.305946/post-4673383


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

goneubering said:


> @UberHammer do you have any additional thoughts or info?


The Android version of the Tryp rider app has been approved and published on the Google Play store: https://play.google.com/store/apps/...A3NOQaFgPMyBdoAcwMYCvIc8l7Z_tAbSQhyzO8Xu4Cy9Q

I have it installed on my phone right now. Can't do anything with it though, cause there isn't any service yet.

The iPhone version of the Tryp rider app is still pending approval by Apple, and will likely be approved in the next week or so.

Both the Android and iPhone versions of the driver app will be released soon too.

As mentioned above, states are approving Tryp for the required permits (eg https://www.azdot.gov/docs/default-...for-hire/vfh-valid-permits-tnc.pdf?sfvrsn=266 and https://www.puco.ohio.gov/industry-information/industry-topics/transportation-network-company-list/).

The company has issued it's first time commitment for the service going live by saying that they are planning for the first rides to be given on the platform in the middle of June. So we are about 10 weeks away now.

They also said 26,000 people have signed up for Tryp accounts already. They said most of the activity of people signing up is occurring in Florida and Arizona, so the first city to launch the service will be in one of those two areas.

Not really much more to say, that hasn't already been said, until they launch. Every step they take towards launching, the haters just respond "so what... you still suck". And they'll say that after launch too.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

39 five-star reviews, all within 2 days, for an app that doesn't do anything? Am I missing something?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> 39 five-star reviews, all within 2 days, for an app that doesn't do anything? Am I missing something?
> View attachment 310078


26 thousand people may have signed up for this. I expect 25 thousand of them will be disappointed but we shall see in June.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Tryp's business model could never work. Any platform that charges drivers an upfront fee, whether monthly or daily, cannot work unless you're a full time taxi driver. Most drivers are part timers. Many also can't barely afford fuel. 
Ridesharing not designed for drivers to pay upfront. 
Uber's model is futile, because is based on increasingly cutting driver's pay, recruiting new drivers do to churning, keeping fares low do to competition and demand for growth, high costs of insurance, and litigation. Another caveat is inevitable change in regulations. 
Stay away from tryp.


----------



## Peshooter (Feb 17, 2019)

JqYork said:


> Yes, Uber & Lyft do it pay as you go. BUT, you pay them AFTER they have proven to you that they can get you some trips. Tryp wants you to pay them BEFORE they've even shown they have any passengers! Stoopid.
> 
> If Tryp were legit - and they wanted to do a subscription model - they'd offer dryvers to dryve a month for free. That way dryvers would be able to see that they actually had trips and that they could actually make money.
> 
> ...


BOOM!

The $200 per month is def going straight into Mc Conartist's pocket!

UberHammer - I haven't seen your response to McCriminal's wrap sheet yet.

Yes, I am trolling, thankyouverymuch


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> The Android version of the Tryp rider app has been approved and published on the Google Play store: https://play.google.com/store/apps/...A3NOQaFgPMyBdoAcwMYCvIc8l7Z_tAbSQhyzO8Xu4Cy9Q
> 
> I have it installed on my phone right now. Can't do anything with it though, cause there isn't any service yet.
> 
> ...


You are just running a pyramid scam preying on the stupid and desperate, Why isn't this thread deleted yet?

Any legit company would have a working product
Any legit company would have offered a 30 day free trial period to drivers so they can try it out for free before handing over that $200
Any legit company would have made attempts to attract customers (riders) first

So far you guys have made no attempt to get riders to switch over, Ask 100 random current Uber/Lyft riders and 100 people will tell you they never heard of TRYP. All you guys have been doing is trying to get more drivers to cash their $200 check, That is the biggest red flag.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Aerodrifting said:


> You are just running a pyramid scam preying on the stupid and desperate, Why isn't this thread deleted yet?
> 
> Any legit company would have a working product
> Any legit company would have offered a 30 day free trial period to drivers so they can try it out for free before handing over that $200
> ...


Maybe they have heard of THIS one..........https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRYP_by_Wyndham

Gotta believe Wyndham's copyright lawyers are better then "Tryp's".........


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Solid 5 said:


> Maybe they have heard of THIS one..........https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRYP_by_Wyndham
> 
> Gotta believe Wyndham's copyright lawyers are better then "Tryp's".........


You can't trademark a word or phrase for every possible use. You can only trademark it for the goods and services you use it for.

Wyndham's trademarked use of Tryp is limited to the following goods and services:



> Resort hotel, hotel, motel accommodation and restaurant services; making temporary lodging reservations for others; hospitality services, namely, the provision of temporary accommodation, food and drink; hotel, temporary accommodation and temporary lodging booking and reservation services; restaurant booking services.


Any use of the word Tryp outside of those goods and services is not protected by their trademark.

Source: http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4809:89h9xt.2.9

Also see: https://www.lawtrades.com/blog/answers/same-trademark-different-industries/


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

goneubering said:


> 26 thousand people may have signed up for this. I expect 25 thousand of them will be disappointed but we shall see in June.


If they're all drivers, that would be $5.2M.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> If they're all drivers, that would be $5.2M.


It's doubtful they have 26 thousand drivers giving them $200 per month while geting zero rides.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

goneubering said:


> It's doubtful they have 26 thousand drivers giving them $200 per month while geting zero rides.


But it's good to be hopeful, sitting up there at the top of that pyramid!


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Why don't you tell us what TRYP have done to get the city to approve them?

I live in LA, One of the largest ridesharing market in the US, I assume TRYP won't miss out on LA correct? What have you guys done to prepare for the launch in LA? 
Is there an insurance company contracted to provide commercial insurance for the drivers like James River?
What is the TCP for TRYP? Have you guys submit any paperwork yet?

Of course there is nothing, It's a scam.


----------



## Nonurbiz (Jun 18, 2019)

It's a pyramid scheme. Plan and simple. The guy who started this is a scam artist. All his companies are gone,defunked...even charged with criminal fraud. As of May they still have not registered. Red flags everywhere. Preying on the ignorant



Nonurbiz said:


> It's a pyramid scheme. Plan and simple. The guy who started this is a scam artist. All his companies are gone,defunked...even charged with criminal fraud. As of May they still have not registered. Red flags everywhere. Preying on the ignorant


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Geez this thread has gotten awfully quiet, I would figure that the original poster would be singing the praises of this new exciting company


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Huh I wonder if this company is out of business. I guess I won’t drive for them


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

There's no record of them existing in TN. However they are listed in GA as a foreign profit corporation based in Vegas. Weird. https://ecorp.sos.ga.gov/BusinessSearch/BusinessInformation?businessId=2684863&businessType=Foreign Profit Corporation&fromSearch=True I guess they don't want Nashville, Memphis, Chattanooga, Tri-Cities, or Knoxville. They're missing out on a lot of business.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I think the OP has run off with his tail between his legs when he realized this was he thought was a good concept turned out to have more holes in it than Swiss cheese. 

The OP is not a dumb poster on here. Make me wonder what's in it for him in all of this. Probably some sort of kickback.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Actionjax said:


> I think the OP has run off with his tail between his legs when he realized this was he thought was a good concept turned out to have more holes in it than Swiss cheese.
> 
> The OP is not a dumb poster on here. Make me wonder what's in it for him in all of this. Probably some sort of kickback.


He bought into the MLM hype. I can't really blame him. Many people get sucked into MLMs.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

goneubering said:


> He bought into the MLM hype. I can't really blame him. Many people get sucked into MLMs.


Yea. I think it is especially easy in this case because Uber and Lyft are just so _bad_. Desperate people are easier to influence (which is ironic because the marketers are called influencers). It sure doesn't help the company image that so many of these influencers posting on YouTube remind you of street corner hustlers.

I've taken a wait and see approach from the beginning and continue to do so. It is funny this thread was bumped recently as coincidentally they had a launch date of June 15 that has obviously come and gone. That said, the rider and driver apps *are* on the app store (android at least) though are apparently buggy as heck. As I've said, there are business licences in multiple states and steps are being taken. Until rides are being given & taken however, no sense buying in.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The "apps" are just demo apps, they still don't have a working app behind and riders. It is a scam pure and simple. I joined their Facebook page, saw all the cheerleading, asked a question about when the app would actually shop and got banned from the group. That's a scam.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I think the OP has run off with his tail between his legs when he realized this was he thought was a good concept turned out to have more holes in it than Swiss cheese.
> 
> The OP is not a dumb poster on here. Make me wonder what's in it for him in all of this. Probably some sort of kickback.


I haven't run off... but Tryp did something that really disappointed me.

The biggest reason I found Tryp's model appealing is the natural limitation drivers having to pay $200/mo would create on the platform. That barrier to entry would result in a healthier driver to rider ratio than a platform where there is $0 barrier to entry (Uber and Lyft).

But Tryp changed that when they created two new options, one for only $79/mo. Obviously I understand their motivation for doing it, but the result is the result none the less. And that result is it significantly reduced the barrier to entry, which means the driver to rider ratio won't be nearly as healthy as it would have been if the minimum entry was $200/mo.

So basically the entire article I wrote, that this thread is a response to... is no longer applicable, as their change has removed the healthier driver to rider ratio their platform would have had.

Since they announced this change, I stopped promoting them, because I really don't see much benefit of a bulk pricing model, unless the bulk pricing model is only available to drivers who actually do bulk driving.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Tryp has officially announced the opening date of the first market.

The company has been waiting for the influencers to get a market to reach a minimum number of signed up drivers, so that market would be the first to launch... but I think they felt it was taking too long. They assumed months ago that at least one market would have enough by 6/15, but none did. So they didn't launch on 6/15 like they wanted to despite the service being ready.

So to get the service started, they are:

1) Announcing one city and a date it will open regardless of how many drivers are signed up there.
2) They will allow drivers in that market to sign WITHOUT having to pay the setup fee until 10 after they start driving. The first monthly subscription (which there are now three options, the cheapest being $79/mo for up to 60 rides, up to $199/mo for unlimited rides) occurs 30 days after they start driving.

*The market they announced to open first is.... Miami/Ft Lauderdale... and the date it opens is August 18th.*

In order for drivers to sign up in Miami/Ft Lauderdale without any upfront cost, they need to sign up and upgrade their account to driver (again without any upfront cost) between now and 8/17. On 8/18, upgrading to driver will require the setup fee immediately upon upgrading in Miami and every other city moving forward. They are also holding a marketing event in Miami on 8/17 to not only let the riders in Miami know that Tryp is starting on 8/18 there, but also be a celebration of the company's start.

The company is doing this, even if Miami doesn't get enough drivers signed up because it believes that once drivers in the rest of the country can see the service working, their hesitancy in upgrading to driver will be reduced, and they will see the number of drivers signed up that they need in other markets rise to the point where they can launch in those markets too.

Like I said in my reply to @Actionjax, I'm not as excited about this company as I was, as what appealed to me about it has been reduced with them creating subscription options for part timers. To me that's just going to create another rideshare app that is too saturated with drivers... but I felt an obligation to share the latest announcement they made.

I wanted to attached a PDF of their announcement, but this board software said it was too large.

Let me know if you have questions about this news, and I'll try to get them answered. But if you ask me questions that have already been asked and answered in this thread before, I'll ignore them, just like I've been doing for the past few pages. I have no desire to repeat myself here, especially now that I'm no longer excited about the company. I'm really just an involved spectator now.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I can’t wait to hear what the Miami drivers think about this!! I’m guessing Miami will be the first and last city Tryp ever opens up.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Sorry UberHammer, but tying rideshare to MLM is a bad idea. MLM in general is a bad idea(or an okay idea almost always abused).

$200 as a "barrier" to prevent oversaturation is a myth. Many MLMs charge thousands and still find plenty of suckers.

There are many reasons people "fail" at MLMs, and oversaturation is not one of them.

Personally, I've moderated anti-scam forums and posted numerous articles on MLM and other types of scams.

Theoretically, MLM is supposed to be about sales. In reality, it almost always becomes about recruiting and selling a dream.

Most people suck at sales, so most people in MLMs never recruit more than a couple people and quickly get tired of paying for overpriced products/services. It's not because of saturation, especially in the age of the internet.

Tryp's founder is a convicted fraudster and if he was even remotely serious about starting a legit rideshare, he wouldn't have purchased some white label rideshare app. It would have been created from scratch. It's no different than shopping and travel MLMs trying to use white label shopping and travel portals charging "entrepreneurs" $20 or more per month for cookie cutter sites that won't do well in search engines.

MLMs love to hop on the bandwagon of allegedly hot money making opportunities. They love buzzwords. That's why there have been so many MLM cryptocurrency/mining scams over the last 5+ years(OneCoin, FutureNet, BitConnect, USI-Tech, DasCoin, etc.)

IMO, the high churn in rideshare is, in no particular order, from rate cuts, saturation, and just the simple fact that being in charge of your own schedule with no fear of termination isn't something most people are cut out for.

Legit alternatives will come along, but I highly doubt it will be in an MLM format.

Just my .02


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

WAHN said:


> Sorry UberHammer, but tying rideshare to MLM is a bad idea. MLM in general is a bad idea(or an okay idea almost always abused).
> 
> $200 as a "barrier" to prevent oversaturation is a myth. Many MLMs charge thousands and still find plenty of suckers.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Tried MLM, years ago, and can confirm exactly what you stated above.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> This is not a thread- it's an advertisement!
> 
> Multi level marketing. The only thing they promise is to cash your dues check. Even Amway was more honest than that.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------


UberHammer said:


> So after 84 hours driving for Uber, you only made $600?
> 
> For every $4 a driver earns for base rates, mileage rates and time rates, Uber takes back $1 for service fees, leaving the driver with $3.00 (unless the driver is grandfathered to the 80% like I am, which make it $1 for every $5).
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------
I know this is an old post but I am going to comment anyway. 
Actually, as I see it, you both are wrong. Karen, Uber/Lyft is taking close to 46% of your earnings, meaning that they are taking a lot more than $200. If you are driving 12 hour days X 7 and only making about $400, you need to find another form of work.
I will give you an example : I have charted several weeks of work to keep track of what Lyft is doing. 
In 19 hours - 38 trips - I paid Lyft $200.39. This figure will vary because the trips charges are different for everyone and for every listing. That time is pax in the car. Let's say that I spend 4 hours with dead time ( no pax but logged on ). Now I have driven 23 hours and paid Lyft $200. Record 30 of your trips. You will see how much Uber is taking from you . It is around 48% of you total earnings. 
-------------------------
Uberhammer - IMO, you should not separate the fees and use them separately. Fees are fees. It is money out of your hand and into U/L greedy hand. At this point, I am not even certain there is a "grandfathered " rate in the Uber pay structure. I would like to see several trip breakdowns that prove you are only paying a total of 20% to Uber. 
Your explanation is confusing. I believe that you have mis=stated the #1 above. 
Lyft has two levels of pay: Platform fee and the Service Fee. The Service Fee is a constant number charged per trip ( passenger) in the car. ( a trip with two pax is only charged one fee ) The platform fee is where they make their money. It varies greatly, and is , basically, a 'floating fee ". There is no consistency and can range as much as 65% of the TOTAL fare.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Though you do have a point, only 5-10k have downloaded the driver app and a paltry 1-5 k, the rider, worldwide.

$199 per month for 1-5k drivers is a nice $6M a month yet not advertising, no marketing, no publicity, no nothing.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Figures don't lie, but liars can figure.

Bottom line is .... I'm doing as well, or even a little better, than I did holding one of the highest paid hourly jobs in my area.

Play with the numbers all you want. My wallet doesn't lie. 

I care little what others - even those on the other side of my contracts - earn. When I bought my phone, the Android CEO's pay was not a factor. Nor do I care how much my car's salesman earned on my purchase.

The only factors that matter are MY priorities.

Heck, I want others to profit. I want them to be around next week.

Pyramid scheme are illegal for a reason. All they do is transfer money from one to another, without the money pausing to do any work along the way.

Of course, if you really think Uber is taking half, there's an easy way to collect their half too: buy the company.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Figures don't lie, but liars can figure.


YOU are the one with the bold faced lies in this thread, Karen. Let's be real.


Karen Stein said:


> Let's look at that $200 monthly fee. I drive Uber full time, and it takes me a solid seven 12-hr days before Uber makes that from me. In return, Uber provides me with dispatch service, cashier service, and buys insurance. Tryp provides none of that. Such a deal.


Unless Uber has greatly changed the way they calculate service fees in the past 8 months (which I highly doubt), yes, let us take a look at that $200 indeed. Here are my numbers, which as you say do not lie, from _just last night_. Gary Clark Jr. was in town and I drove for just under 5 hours. Here are my fares and the breakdown for you:

16 trips (4hrs, 40minutes):
(ride #) || my take(tip)/uber's take(rider promotion) || misc.trip information
1 3.00/3.89
2 4.05/5.00
3 4.88/4.52
4 3.02/3.93
5 3.69/5.07
6 5.99/5.29
7 6.91(1.00)/1.84(-3.00) (rider promotion)
8 8.01(5.00)/3.89
9 4.12/4.81
10 3.01/3.89
11 9.61(5.00)/4.48
12 *13.35(2.00)/8.18 $5 surge
13 *9.75/1.07(-4.64) $6 surge (rider promotion)
14 *15.01/-1.31 $12 surge
15 *23.88/12.59 $7.75 surge
16 18.27(5.20)/7.24 
* indicates a surged trip

@mrpjfresh receives (pre tips): $136.55
Uber receives: $74.38 or *54.47*%!!!

So... as you can see, Uber took a little over a third of what I would theoretically pay Tryp _*in just 5 hours*_! But you say it takes Uber 84 hours to make $200 off of you. That is astounding! As to your other argument, you are greatly misinformed. Any TNC that operates like Uber and Lyft, by law in most states I've seen, must provide insurance for their contractors. If they ever launch (and that's a big if), insurance and dispatch will be provided and payment accounts will be created so riders directly pay drivers the fare portion of their payment. If you want to be skeptical, as I am, go ahead. Just don't be so hypocritical as to call other posters liars when you are spouting some doozies yourself. I am glad you are doing well, as I am in my unique market. This doesn't mean that I am not on the lookout for better opportunities/deals should they arise.



KK2929 said:


> At this point, I am not even certain there is a "grandfathered " rate in the Uber pay structure.


If I remember correctly, the only thing still grandfathered in when it comes to Uber rates are the actual rates (whether your per mile and per minute figures were calculated using the old 20 or 25%) and the cancellation fee percentages. For instance, my cancellation fee is $3.75 instead of $4 with Uber as an old 25%er.


KK2929 said:


> Lyft has two levels of pay: Platform fee and the Service Fee. The Service Fee is a constant number charged per trip ( passenger) in the car. ( a trip with two pax is only charged one fee ) The platform fee is where they make their money. It varies greatly, and is , basically, a 'floating fee ". There is no consistency and can range as much as 65% of the TOTAL fare.


Is it different with Lyft? The service fee on Uber is the nebulous one that fluctuates wildly while the booking fee is the one that is always the same and used for administrative and operating costs. Either way, I agree.

All this is totally hypothetical and just crazy street corner yelling until people actually start taking rides then I'll care. The current status (mid Aug. 2019) Tryp just had their big rah-rah "launch" party in Miami but that only means "beta launch" apparently. Let me repeat that... they had a launch party for a beta. Nothing to see yet.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I do not understand what you mean when you say "if they decide to launch." They're both operating businesses and publicly traded.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I do not understand what you mean when you say "if they decide to launch." They're both operating businesses and publicly traded.


I don't know if Tryp will ever launch and have my doubts but if they do, they must meet minimum standards by each state's laws on rideshare. All I'm saying.


mrpjfresh said:


> *54.47*%!!!


Whoops. Bad math as the son of a math teacher, too. Smh. 35.26% take by Uber which is a few % less than last years 1099.


----------



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

Well, well, well... looks like the Tryp rideshare MLM was a scam after all. They ARE charging drivers commissions.

http://bit.ly/tryp-scam


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

JqYork said:


> Well, well, well... looks like the Tryp rideshare MLM was a scam after all. They ARE charging drivers commissions.
> 
> http://bit.ly/tryp-scam


Weren't they always though? I remember videos and info from last October or November comparing the commission structures against U&L and their booking fee (or whatever they call it) of $1.95 was there. I am going to lean more towards incompetence rather than something shady here for not stating fees aren't included in the driver's fare. It is like at the airport when riders pay fees that go directly to the airport. Drivers aren't entitled to those.

This company has been rife with gaffs, constant delays and pure incompetence though so it is not exactly shocking. They canned their head marketing/PR woman in a weird move and had to scrap their entire app and dev team because they were trying to use pre-existing software or something and it blew up in their face. Maybe I'm just jaded but the fact this commission betrayal is popping up all the sudden is fishy considering it was always there. I don't put it past Uber and Lyft to sabotage any competition though with how inept Tryp has proven to be, I don't see how that's necessary. Idk. Until people are taking actual rides, it is simply hype.

Just real talk here that is more of a general question. Do you, or anyone else here, think a company could actually make it work financially 
only taking $200/mo from drivers alone? I am talking about a TNC like Uber where insurance is provided and they have more overhead than a simple matchmaking commision based dispatch. I'm just saying in this situation, if Tryp provided 1000 rides or 100,000 in a month, it wouldn't affect revenue but would their costs. I just think a per ride fee is almost an inevitability for a current TNC like Uber. Maybe I am wrong though.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

KK2929 said:


> I would like to see several trip breakdowns that prove you are only paying a total of 20% to Uber.


Here is a screenshot of my latest cancel showing I got $4.00 (80%) of the $5.00 the customer was charged for the cancel:










Here is a screenshot showing I get paid $0.40 for a base fare, $0.928 per mile, and $0.144 per minute.










Other drivers in Columbus get paid $0.375 for base, $0.87 per mile, and $0.135 per minute because they only get 75%.

Another Uber driver in Columbus would have to post a fare of theirs to prove that as I don't have a non-grandfathered account to prove it other than showing that the cancel fee I showed above is 80%.



mrpjfresh said:


> Weren't they always though? I remember videos and info from last October or November comparing the commission structures against U&L and their booking fee (or whatever they call it) of $1.95 was there. I am going to lean more towards incompetence rather than something shady here for not stating fees aren't included in the driver's fare. It is like at the airport when riders pay fees that go directly to the airport. Drivers aren't entitled to those.
> 
> This company has been rife with gaffs, constant delays and pure incompetence though so it is not exactly shocking. They canned their head marketing/PR woman in a weird move and had to scrap their entire app and dev team because they were trying to use pre-existing software or something and it blew up in their face. Maybe I'm just jaded but the fact this commission betrayal is popping up all the sudden is fishy considering it was always there. I don't put it past Uber and Lyft to sabotage any competition though with how inept Tryp has proven to be, I don't see how that's necessary. Idk. Until people are taking actual rides, it is simply hype.
> 
> ...


The booking fees are going to end up being around 50% of Tryp's total revenue.

When Uber began, drivers received 80% of the fare for years.... and then Uber introduced a "Safe Rider Fee" and drivers did NOT get 80% of it, because Uber said it's not part of the fare. The fare, by Uber's definition, is (or was before "upfront pricing" started) the base rate, the mileage rate and the time rate. Uber eventually renamed the "safe rider fee" the "booking fee" as they got challenged on what it actually did to make the rider safer. But it's never been considered part of the fare.

So I don't know why some people are calling foul on Tryp by saying the booking fee means drivers don't keep 100% of the fare. By the same token then Uber drivers weren't keeping 80% of the fare after Uber began the "Safe Rider Fee".

Personally I want the platform company to earn something from each booking, or else all they would care about is collecting the service fee from the drivers. Given Tryp's booking fee revenue increases with more rides being taken, they have a stake in the game to want as many rides as possible on their platform.



mrpjfresh said:


> Is it different with Lyft? The service fee on Uber is the nebulous one that fluctuates wildly while the booking fee is the one that is always the same and used for administrative and operating costs. Either way, I agree.


What the rider pays to Uber is called the Booking Fee.

What the driver pays to Uber is called the Service Fee.

Lyft does the same to the rider and driver. They can call them whatever they want, but it's still the same transactions in the government's eyes.

Before the "upfront pricing" was implemented by Uber the service fee used to match exactly 20% or 25% of the base/mileage/time charges based on whether the driver was at 20% or 25%. After upfront pricing, what the rider pays and what the driver is paid is now completely disconnected, and Uber uses the "service fee" to either charge the customer more than what the base/mileage/time rates result in (which is questionable if that's even legal in some states and jurisdictions) or discount the ride for the rider. That is why it fluctuates wildly. What the driver pays to Uber is actually hidden now, as it's the 20% or 25% of the rates, but Uber doesn't show drivers the rates... they only show the driver what they are paid AFTER the 20% or 25% Uber takes frorm them. So I don't see the base rate in Columbus is actually $0.50. I just see I get $0.40 for the base rate, whereas other drivers in Columbus only see $0.375 for the base rate. I am paying $0.10 to Uber for the base rate and other drivers in Columbus are paying $0.125 to Uber for the base rate. Same holds true for time and miles. If Tryp rates are 2% less in Columbus than Uber, then I would receive $0.49 for every base rate on Tryp, because $0.49 is 98% of Uber's $0.50, and I keep 100% of that $0.49.... as you point out, if it ever launches.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> Neither Uber, nor Lyft, nor Tryp employ drivers. They offer ride brokering services to riders and drivers. Riders pay booking fees to book rides. Drivers pay service fees to be matched to riders. Both are customers of the brokering service.
> 
> The only difference between Uber/Lyft and Tryp is that drivers for Tryp get a bulk rate on service fees.
> 
> A good business owner understands that. Someone looking for employment wouldn't get it.


If you don't work for them, you don't have to parrot their bullshit. Drivers work for UBER and Lyft, the companies just have a clever work-around to get out of paying everything they should to do what they do to us. If your going to be the same way, then you will fail.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> Tryp has officially announced the opening date of the first market.
> 
> The company has been waiting for the influencers to get a market to reach a minimum number of signed up drivers, so that market would be the first to launch... but I think they felt it was taking too long. They assumed months ago that at least one market would have enough by 6/15, but none did. So they didn't launch on 6/15 like they wanted to despite the service being ready.
> 
> ...


@UberHammer are you by any chance still involved with Tryp? They still don't have Miami open but a poster claims they're operating in NYC now.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Take your 9 page mantra and....and stop wasting my time....


----------



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

So, are they operating anywhere? I'm curious too.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

JqYork said:


> So, are they operating anywhere?


they ain't. not even close.


----------



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

SHalester said:


> they ain't. not even close.


That's what I thought.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> *1) I hate MLMs; 2) I signed up to drive for Tryp; and 3) I am not a hypocrite. *
> 
> If you are already familiar with the new rideshare company Tryp, then you know they use MLM (Multi-Level Marketing) to recruit drivers to their rideshare platform. So how can I state both #1 and #2 without being a hypocrite?
> 
> ...


&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

JqYork said:


> So, are they operating anywhere? I'm curious too.


Well it seems they are operating in Miami.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tryp-in-miami.347217/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-tried-tryp-they-took-my-money-and-i-got-no-rides-stay-away.348198/


----------



## Xeverrer (Jan 31, 2017)

Can’t believe this AWESOME idea didn’t work


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> *1) I hate MLMs; 2) I signed up to drive for Tryp; and 3) I am not a hypocrite. *
> 
> If you are already familiar with the new rideshare company Tryp, then you know they use MLM (Multi-Level Marketing) to recruit drivers to their rideshare platform. So how can I state both #1 and #2 without being a hypocrite?
> 
> ...


Far, far too much information!!!


----------

